# Aircraft Pictures by Victor Platonov



## typeXXI (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi! 
Here are the pictures of my friend Victor Platonov from Kazan, Russia.
At first were created scetches, wich were later colored and detailed in Photoshop, Painter by using Wacom.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## erkan88 (Jun 14, 2007)

nice pics...


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Whistles* Very well done.


----------



## timshatz (Jun 14, 2007)

Is that second one a Bear? Thing about those long range Birds is how much crap they start hanging on them as the airframe matures. Same thing happened to the P3. Ends up being a flying pig. Beauty when they first came of the production line, they end up looking like Rube Goldberg affairs.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah pretty sure it is a Bear. Nice work!


----------



## typeXXI (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for replies.
The first one is (Sukhoi) Su 17M4 Fitter. Was a real plane, Black devil. Served in Afghanistan in 274 APIB (regiment). Represented with OFAB 500. Spring 1988.
The second - heavy bomber (Tupolev) Tu 95K-22 with missile complex system Kh-22.
If it is realy interesting I can place much more pics...
sorry for my not excellent english.


----------



## v2 (Jun 15, 2007)

8)


----------

